# Do you feel safe in the area that you live?



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm way outside Alex, so at the moment feel fairly secure, but I don't think I will venture into Alex, even to Carrefour. Don't trust being on the highway.

Are you taking any extra security measures at this time? 

What's it like where you are living?


----------



## Qsw (Feb 1, 2012)

I live in Lauran, its close to San Stefano, in Alex. I feel safe here, but at night, walking down empty streets, I do feel a little uneasy. Then again while doing that I've seen women and others walk down the same streets alone. I think it's just nerves, but there is a small risk especially on secluded empty streets, as I'd imagine would be the case in other heavily populated cities. It's hard to beat the feeling of safety I had in Minneapolis, although even some areas there are dangerous at night.

I've thought about carrying some sort of non-lethal weapon, but my cousins have told me they don't believe the tasers here are very effective. Right now I am gravitating towards getting a Swiss army knife, just to scare more than anything else, hopefully I'll never have to use it. I think most petty criminals here are going after high value targets, like cars, late at night. 

I agree on the roads, I don't trust many highways apart from the Cairo-Alexandria roads, maybe even those aren't completely safe. I use the train to go to Cairo and back, it seems to be the best way to move between the two, unless we start seeing scenes like in American Westerns, lol.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

No I don't feel safe... A co worker was robbed at knife point only yards from my building, a friend was attacked for sexual motives in the same street, I hear of people being robbed almost on a daily basis.
I do not take taxis I use my car all the time much to the disgust of my drivers.
I do not take a handbang if I am shopping in the streets.. I use a bumbag.
I do not wear any jewelry unless I am going from the car straight into the building.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Qsw said:


> I've thought about carrying some sort of non-lethal weapon, but my cousins have told me they don't believe the tasers here are very effective. Right now I am gravitating towards getting a Swiss army knife, just to scare more than anything else, hopefully I'll never have to use it.


The only way any attacker is likely to be injured by you weilding a swiss army knife is if they die of laughter. You are far more likely to injure your self. If you carry a knife you must be prepared to use it..... I doubt most people would

Why not get a strong walking stick made with a heavy metal handle (securely attached) of suitable shape that it is not overtly offensive but liable to hurt when swung.

A protected but strong tip at the other end so that when shoved into the gonad region of any assailant will bring tears to there eyes.

Get a whistle and a bright torch, I used a lenser police tech torch, extremely bright and if flashed in the eyes would disorientate (very compact) giving momentary advantage.
Wear training shoes to run away better or steel toe cap shoes so that a kick is more painfull

Best of luck


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Out in Rehab I feel very isolated from the rest of Cairo, which is just as well: I would not like being close to all the troubles. People inside the compound go about their business as if they lived on a different planet. That's not to say that it is crime-free but nothing on the scale of what happening elsewhere. 

Yesterday afternoon we went to have lunch in "Downtown" (Tagammoa). We sat outdoors as the weather was lovely and the place was really busy with people just enjoying their weekend.

But...overall, no I don't feel safe in Egypt, the situation is deteriorating day by day and is no looking good


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I am certainly more watchful - don't park near crowds. Keep car doors locked.
We went down to Maadi to an Italian restaurant last night and felt safe, but did see a number of funeral wakes (Bright light in tents) I guess morning for the tragic events at the football.

Inside Rehab its a bubble - My wife and I often go for a walk in the evening to Mall 2 or Food court, but she would NOT go on her own at night.

Its certainly not as safe as before the revolution which is very sad because we used go exploring the backstreets


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> I am certainly more watchful - don't park near crowds. Keep car doors locked.
> We went down to Maadi to an Italian restaurant last night and felt safe, but did see a number of funeral wakes (Bright light in tents) I guess morning for the tragic events at the football.
> 
> Inside Rehab its a bubble - My wife and I often go for a walk in the evening to Mall 2 or Food court, but she would NOT go on her own at night.
> ...




I never go to Maadi without seeing a funeral gathering... I think they must have a very old population down there.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Qsw said:


> I live in Lauran, its close to San Stefano, in Alex. I feel safe here, but at night, walking down empty streets, I do feel a little uneasy. Then again while doing that I've seen women and others walk down the same streets alone. I think it's just nerves, but there is a small risk especially on secluded empty streets, as I'd imagine would be the case in other heavily populated cities. It's hard to beat the feeling of safety I had in Minneapolis, although even some areas there are dangerous at night.
> 
> I've thought about carrying some sort of non-lethal weapon, but my cousins have told me they don't believe the tasers here are very effective. Right now I am gravitating towards getting a Swiss army knife, just to scare more than anything else, hopefully I'll never have to use it. I think most petty criminals here are going after high value targets, like cars, late at night.
> 
> I agree on the roads, I don't trust many highways apart from the Cairo-Alexandria roads, maybe even those aren't completely safe. I use the train to go to Cairo and back, it seems to be the best way to move between the two, unless we start seeing scenes like in American Westerns, lol.


You can't trust the Cairo-Alex desert road either, at night that is! During all the revolution a lot of cars were being stopped at night and robbed. The theives were throwing stones/eggs in order to make the car stop. As you may know that road is quiet at night and often get a thick fog. Not sure how it is now mind!! 

In 2005 I did feel safe wondering around Alex's even at night. Of course using common sense at the sametime as back here in England such as lit areas and populated. After last years events and up till I left in the May I didn't feel safe anywhere there anymore. You were hearing of people being robbed etc in the socalled 'safe areas'. I didn't go out much after all those events there .. wasn't so much me but I didn't want to be stuck in some situation with a baby by myself. So was mainly doing my things when he was with his dad!


----------

